# Hartford Arch Bar Trucks



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a set of Hartford archbar trucks that I've never assembled. The truck bolster is wood. Is this prototypical?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen archbar trucks in a museum that had wood bolster beams. I would assume that the pivot parts are metal.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I have seen a lot of pixes showing wood beams on archbar trucks, generally logging cars--but others, too. If you Google 'archbar truck' I think you'll find several, some have steel, others wood bolsters.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably worth a fortune Chris, since they are not made anymore.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure they're archbar and not Carter Brothers swing motion?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

If they are in fact swing motion, you might want to check this out: 

http://www.spcrr.org/NARFGrantWheels.html


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* I think Dwight is correct. I have a bunch of Hartford archbar trucks and none of them have wood in any of their parts.

* * Jim 
* * 

*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hartford made several trucks with wooden bolsters, but none were archbar so far as I know. There were the Carter Brothers swing motion, the DSP&P swing motion, and the West Side 4' and 3'-7" trucks.

Hartford Trucks[/b]
[/b]


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

And it should be noted that Hartford is an incredibly meticulous modeler. If there is a wood part in the kit, then the prototype had wood there.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say that they are either the West Side 4' or 3'-7


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If you measure the wheelbase, that will tell you which they are. In any event, the wooden bolsters are prototypical.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dwight,

What's the difference between a 'swing motion' and an archbar truck, visually and operationally? A link will do nicely. Thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Les - In addition to sprung vertical travel, swing motion trucks had a degree of lateral travel as well. The SPCRR organization is rebuilding some Carter Bros. swing motion trucks, and is also building two new ones as part of a boxcar restoration. Click here[/b][/b] to see photos of the bolster assembly, and how it's hung on pivoting hangers.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

I built these from a Hartford kit. I believe they are true arch bar. Here is the original thread link












Dave


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay thanks for the info. I also have an unassembled pair of arch bar type trucks made by North East Narrow Guage, Wiscasset Maine. 
The springs are part of the casting. Do these have much value? My plan is to cut out the fake springs and fashion something better.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dwight & Cephius

Thanks for taking time to post. C., that builder's log you linked is very welcome. I tried to post some of my own pixes and blew something out of the water, I'll try again. On some pixes of archbars, there is a pronounced 'arch' in the top horizontal sideframe bar, like this:









While on others, there's this look:












Got that second pic in. (Not real good at this).


A mug shot of me, happy:













Thanks to both of you.

Les


Added after posting: Dwight, that link on the lateral play couplers showed me something I'd never even thought of, the lateral play. Thanks. Posting these pixes makes me a tad shaky.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome Les.  As a dweeb machinist myself, I in turn appreciate your contributions to the machining topics.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/03/2009 3:12 PM
You're welcome Les. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> As a dweeb machinist myself, I in turn appreciate your contributions to the machining topics.

















Just making payments on all the patient, kind help I've gotten. I wonder if folks recognize how unusually friendly this board is?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if folks recognize how unusually friendly this board is?
That's what we shoot for.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as nobody shoots AT!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I desperately need a pair of Hartford Carter Bros. 4ft wheel base arch bar trucks. I think the Hartford number was T 10. It looks like Hartford is reorganizing and changing their name. Accessed the site a couple of days ago and now it has a banner "Formerly Hartford Products" and you cannot access the site. I am also looking for several pair of their DSP&P swing motion trucks with 4 ft wheel base. 
Thanks 
Noel 
PS The trucks # T 10 are not Carters. They are 4ft arch bar.


----------

